
Augmented manipulation ability in humans with six-fingered hands - sampo
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-10306-w
======
zeristor
Five fingers and a thumb surely.

Is a thumb a finger? Or have I been pedantically wrong all my life?

~~~
gshdg
Yes, a thumb is a finger. Most humans have ten fingers and ten toes.

~~~
zeristor
I’ve looked it up, OED, a thumb and a finger are both digits.

It might be a detail, but a key one they’ve seem to have got wrong.

